# rtorrent doesn't find many peers

## reasons

Rtorrent+rutorrent running, or just rtorrent never finds more than a few peers on about 1/30 torrents. I've forwarded the ports 31600-31610 on my router, but when I go to canyouseeme.org it only finds me on 31600. My rtorrent.rc

```

# This is an example resource file for rTorrent. Copy to

# ~/.rtorrent.rc and enable/modify the options as needed. Remember to

# uncomment the options you wish to enable.

# Maximum and minimum number of peers to connect to per torrent.

min_peers = 40

max_peers = 100

# Same as above but for seeding completed torrents (-1 = same as downloading)

#min_peers_seed = 10

#max_peers_seed = 50

# Maximum number of simultanious uploads per torrent.

max_uploads = 15

# Global upload and download rate in KiB. "0" for unlimited.

download_rate = 1300

upload_rate = 200

# Default directory to save the downloaded torrents.

directory= /750/torrentflux/shawn/

# Default session directory. Make sure you don't run multiple instance

# of rtorrent using the same session directory. Perhaps using a

# relative path?

session = /home/shawn/.session

# Watch a directory for new torrents, and stop those that have been

# deleted.

schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/home/shawn/torrents/

#schedule = untied_directory,5,5,stop_untied=

# Close torrents when diskspace is low.

schedule = low_diskspace,5,60,close_low_diskspace=100M

# Stop torrents when reaching upload ratio in percent,

# when also reaching total upload in bytes, or when

# reaching final upload ratio in percent.

# example: stop at ratio 2.0 with at least 200 MB uploaded, or else ratio 20.0

#schedule = ratio,60,60,stop_on_ratio=200,200M,2000

# The ip address reported to the tracker.

#ip = 85.8.2.52

#ip = rakshasa.no

# The ip address the listening socket and outgoing connections is

# bound to.

#bind = 192.168.1.3

#bind = rakshasa.no

# Port range to use for listening.

port_range = 31600-31610

# Start opening ports at a random position within the port range.

port_random = no 

# Check hash for finished torrents. Might be usefull until the bug is

# fixed that causes lack of diskspace not to be properly reported.

#check_hash = no

# Set whetever the client should try to connect to UDP trackers.

use_udp_trackers = yes

# Alternative calls to bind and ip that should handle dynamic ip's.

#schedule = ip_tick,0,1800,ip=rakshasa

#schedule = bind_tick,0,1800,bind=rakshasa

# Encryption options, set to none (default) or any combination of the following:

# allow_incoming, try_outgoing, require, require_RC4, enable_retry, prefer_plaintext

#

# The example value allows incoming encrypted connections, starts unencrypted

# outgoing connections but retries with encryption if they fail, preferring

# plaintext to RC4 encryption after the encrypted handshake

#

 encryption = allow_incoming,enable_retry,prefer_plaintext

#

# Do not modify the following parameters unless you know what you're doing.

#

# Hash read-ahead controls how many MB to request the kernel to read

# ahead. If the value is too low the disk may not be fully utilized,

# while if too high the kernel might not be able to keep the read

# pages in memory thus end up trashing.

#hash_read_ahead = 10

# Interval between attempts to check the hash, in milliseconds.

#hash_interval = 100

# Number of attempts to check the hash while using the mincore status,

# before forcing. Overworked systems might need lower values to get a

# decent hash checking rate.

#hash_max_tries = 10

# Max number of files to keep open simultaniously.

#max_open_files = 128

# Number of sockets to simultaneously keep open.

#max_open_sockets = <no default>

# Example of scheduling commands: Switch between two ip's every 5

# seconds.

#schedule = "ip_tick1,5,10,ip=torretta"

#schedule = "ip_tick2,10,10,ip=lampedusa"

# Remove a scheduled event.

#schedule_remove = "ip_tick1"

# max mem usage

max_memory_usage = 268435456

# When the torrent finishes, it executes "mv -n <base_path> ./share/torrents/"

# and then sets the destination directory to "./share/torrents/finished". (0.7.7+)

on_finished = move_complete,"execute=mv,-u,$d.get_base_path=,./share/torrents/ ;d.set_directory=./share/torrents/finished/"

scgi_port = localhost:5000

```

----------

